# Large cat requirements on DWA



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

In the UK,

what are the requirements to get a DWA for large cats such as leapards.

Purely out of interest.

I dont even own a house - let alone a house with enough land.

Thanks


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

A large cat flap would be better

Whiskers (deer and zebra mix) to keep the large pussy cat fed

slightly bigger scratch post

slightly larger lead

oh and change the litter more often :lol2:

Dave


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> A large cat flap would be better
> 
> Whiskers (deer and zebra mix) to keep the large pussy cat fed
> 
> ...


lmao, yeah all above, i dont know what the requirements are, but why would anyone want a leopard? go see em in a zoo! i dont think most people would be able to afford to even feed it properly, imagine how many sirloins a leopard needs! LOL


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

first of all..

alot of people keep them - more than you would expect.

second of all..

alot of people can afford spending 400 a month on food

thousands of people can afford to spend £10,000 a month on food if they had too!



if anyone has any details on the OQ then would greatly appreciate your input

thanks


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i would have thought the requirements would differ depending on the inspecting vet and the local authority though i would have thought the enclosure would have to be similar to what they provide in a zoo so unless you had several acres to spare and a huge budget i cant c any1 getting the permit


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I would imagine:-

A heated building that the cat has access to.
A fenced off area that must be at least the minimum size for that animal.
I would also imagine the fence would have to be cat proof and 6ft in the ground.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It might change from council to council so i'd be inclined to phone yours and ask.

Marina


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Big old litter tray would be needed as that'd be some big old stinking poops!!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Talk about a smell of cat P**s!!!!!!!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Big old litter tray would be needed as that'd be some big old stinking poops!!!
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Talk about a smell of cat P**s!!!!!!!


 
:lol2:and no bed time cuddles :mf_dribble: or face licking :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Am i also right in thinking most big cats don't squat to pee????

Marina


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> :lol2:and no bed time cuddles :mf_dribble: or face licking :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


that might lead to growling and being eaten:2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well i know a tigers/lions tongue is so rough it would probably take half your face with it!! They are designed to lick meat from bone.

Marina


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Very hard to get a licence for a big cat, you need ex with working them, heated indoor area, large outdoor area fully secure.

As for food it dont cost as much as you think, it not cow meat some zoos feed


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

just to give you an idea you could check out Rorys site, they have questionaires that they ask prospective buyers that include alot of the questions that the council will probably ask


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> Very hard to get a licence for a big cat, you need ex with working them, heated indoor area, large outdoor area fully secure.
> 
> As for food it dont cost as much as you think, it not cow meat some zoos feed


I can name two people I'd feed to a big cat:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Nottingham city council


Any Dangerous Wild Animal must be held in accommodation which:- 

¨ ensures that the animal will not escape. 
¨ is of suitable construction, size, temperature, lighting, ventilation, drainage and cleanliness.
¨ is suitable for the number of animals proposed to be held there.
¨ is suitable for the animal to take adequate exercise.

Any animal must be supplied with adequate and suitable food, drink and bedding material; and must be visited at suitable intervals.

Appropriate steps must be taken to protect any animal in case of fire or other emergency.

All precautions must be taken to prevent and control the spread of infectious diseases.


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

KJ Exotics said:


> As for food it dont cost as much as you think, it not cow meat some zoos feed


 It's usually horse meat AFAIK. I am open to correction on that. But it horse meat is very cheap,as it's supposed to be tough as well trodden army boots, to us anyway no prob for a Leopard:whistling2:.


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Am i also right in thinking most big cats don't squat to pee????
> 
> Marina


I'm pretty sure that most of 'em just lift their tails and spray!! Seen a few people on a day out at the zoo get caught by that one! :lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Emerald Serpent said:


> It's usually horse meat AFAIK. I am open to correction on that. But it horse meat is very cheap,as it's supposed to be tough as well trodden army boots, to us anyway no prob for a Leopard:whistling2:.


LOL, i didnt want to say that incase horse people on here lol


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

Am I being thick in that the fencing would have to go underground so they cant dig under?

I wonder how many people actually privately own?

O wish I had friends like that :bash:

I would assume you would need acres


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

The Private collection i used to help with had 17 cats in total, there was a puma, black leopards, cloudeds, persian, african and snow leopards. the enclosures were a fair size and took up about 1.5 acres. they were made from telegraph poles and thick wire grating, about 3m of the pole was underground as well as the floor being concreted with soil on top. as far as i was aware there were no real problems obtaining the licence. the indoor enclosures were not heated. the entrances had to be double skinned as is DWA standard for such animals. there also had to be a method whereby you can seperate yourself from the animal, this is like a drawbridge type thing with the indoor housing, simply lock them in and go poo pick. 

As for feeding time, its amazing what you can get free or really cheap. a lot of meat was supplied by major supermarkets if it were out of date, often some foods would be unsuitable for the leopards but adequate for yours truly. so much nomming was done. Also Frozen chickens from farm suppliers to supermarkets are usually good to approach for chickens that dont quite make the grade by the supermarkets standards. failing that you can give rabbit and pigeon occasionally, all you need for that is ferrets and an air rifle (remove pellets before feeding obviously). and of course due to the fact it is now against the law to bury a horse, you can buy horse meat dirt cheap, we used to buy like a wheelbarrow full (cant remember the weight exactly) for a little over £60

So it can be done, and it is done, i know a few private cat keepers. but it is not a thing to be taken lightly, it will take over your life, and if you let your guard down.... maybe even end it : victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I would love to have a clouded leopard...maybe in the far distant future :flrt: wud love to get a captive breeding programme going for them for reintroduction, heard they are quite difficult to breed xx


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I know there was success once where i was, but it was before my time.


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> I would love to have a clouded leopard...maybe in the far distant future :flrt: wud love to get a captive breeding programme going for them for reintroduction, heard they are quite difficult to breed xx


i also hear they have a TINY gene pool which causes a hell of a lot of problems for the poor lil guys


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

my favorite wild cat has to be the Ocelot:flrt:


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

What kind of animals like this are available in the UK, and just how much they go for?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I know a snow leopard was sold in the uk a few years back for £5k if thats any help.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> I know a snow leopard was sold in the uk a few years back for £5k if thats any help.


I've seen juvinal pairs available for £8k but that was before guanteen fee's


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

id love a lion or a jaguar or a polar bear but thats a bit off topic


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

are you joking? 5k???

Ive seen them go for £150 (think in Ireland)

Lions and tigers are all sub £200 from what Ive seen.

Bare in mind though that this is based on Internet research only.


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

Also - thats cubs

the reasoning behind this is that so many people in the world get them and think breeding them is good for the species - then they find out they cant do anything with the cubs .

cant afford to house them etc

no one wants to buy them

cant be re-introduced

so they are sold for peanuts for the next person to try and breed them


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

correct me if im wrong there guys - Id really like to be wrong

but thats what ive been told and read online


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres very strict breeding programs amongst zoos with breeding only happening from the best lines.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> theres very strict breeding programs amongst zoos with breeding only happening from the best lines.


Bang on! :2thumb:


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

Google 'Savannah Cats'. You can pic up a georgeous F3 for £800. Also my 'Main ****' male cat recently had a check up at the vets and weighed in at a healthy 8 kilos ( over 1 stone). Not bad for a house cat.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

My mate had a pet lion called Jason..... It was the family pet until the DWA came into being. Then they converted a barn for it to live in. But it was still a pet so we used to take it out for walks... And it's right, you can't let them lick you, it hurts...
Eventually lots of people who couldn't keep their Baboons, bears etc. took them to him so he opened a zoo....
Here's a link.... It's not there anymore... But it was a great laugh having all these 'pet' animals to play with....LOL
Whitson zoo goldcliff - Google Search


----------



## Hopeinthedark (Aug 16, 2008)

I work at a zoo and I believe the majority of the requirements focus on safety and security - ie double door systems, good padlocks and escape-proof enclosure. Contingency plans for what happens if they _do_ escape, correct methods for feeding and moving the animal without being put in danger. That kinda thing...I should ask really, we had our DWA inspection a couple of weeks back...


----------

